# abus de pouvoir



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

Je viens ici comprendre les lois qui régissent ce forum....

 Il s'est produit hier soir ce que je considère comme une injustice, non sur la forme mais sur le fond !

 Je poste ici (et plus souvent dans le bar;ok j'avoue ) depuis 2 mois parcequ'apres visite des lieux, il me semblait qu'il y fesait bon vivre quand on voulait oublier les soucis quotidiens...
 Je n'ai jamais provoqué personne (bon oui;une fois, j'en ai defendue une autre de facon virulente mais je n'ai jamais insulter qui que soit; et la dite personne m'a reconciliée ), je venais dans le respect des règles et des personnes...certains m'ont fais sentir que je n'etais pas si étrangère que ça a l'esprit du coin finalement....et je me retrouve propulsée au rang de rebut malhonnete en deux secondes sans explications !
 ON m'a retiré mes points comme ça, de quelques cliquements de doigt ! Sans venir me dire pourquoi !

 Alors, derriere, certains m'ont dit que ces points je ne les avais pas meriter......sauf que je ne les ai jamais quemandé ! Et que si faire sourire les gens n'est pas du merite chez Macgé; il fallait me le dire ! Puis les autres m'ont rassurée sur le contraire.

 Il y a abus de pouvoir, on ne lapide pas une personne sans savoir ni chercher a comprendre.
 Je sais qu'il y a des statuts ici, que le monde tremble face a la reaction des gens detenteurs des punitions, que la hierarchie se fait respecter envers et contre tout...mais est-ce en cela une raison de faire ce que l'on veux ??
 Si votre système de récompense aux points vous a dépassé, j'en suis navrée...les admin n'aiment pas ce que le bar en as fait, je le concède...mais je n'ai pas vocation de bouc émissaire et il faut apprendre a vous exprimer a votre populace "chers gouverneurs" ! Discuter avant d'agir ! 

 Je pensais idiotement que la parole était une priorité, on me l'a fais croire, j'en ai pas eu preuve.
 Je croyais bêtement que quand on allais trop loin on fermais le thread ; que quand on allait vraiment trop loin on été banni... maintenant je sais que quand on rigole trop au énième degré on est fusillé !

 Je finis en précisant que ce ne sont pas les points que je cherche a recuperer, les rigolades au quotidien me suffisent...et donc je ne lance pas un debat sur les points disco mais sur ce que signifie pour vous le pouvoir des grand Macgéens !

 Ma deception n'enlève pas mon respect de beaucoup...qu'il en soit ainsi encore et encore je vous en prie.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Novembre 2004)

Moi je trouve que ça ajoute un peu de piment à la fonction : si tu sors trop de conneries tu repars à zéro


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

Dans ce cas j'aurai pas du etre premiere sur la liste  

 Que ce soit flood ou connerie il me semble que je traine encore un peu dans les sondages...


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Il y a abus de pouvoir, on ne lapide pas une personne sans savoir ni chercher a comprendre.




Je ne comprends pas vraiment tout , mais si il y a eu lapidation (SIC), c'est a ta demande, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Victime de Sacher-Masoch !  Si c'est pas malheureux de voir ça !


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas vraiment tout , mais si il y a eu lapidation (SIC), c'est a ta demande, non ?


 Alors j'ai pas été très claire je le consens...

 Une personne m'enlève 700 points d'un coup pour ne lui avoir rien fait; ni a lui ni a son "domaine" !
 Et meme si mon humour ne se fait pas comprendre par tous il y a des limites !!!
 Parceque...c'est quand meme bizarre...une seule personne m'as bouler rouge pour ce thread ! :hein: Un carton a 700... 

 Mais c'est une philosophie de grands hommes puissants c'est peut-être pour ça que je ne la comprend pas !

 Franchement je ne suis pas la première a me plaindre de ce genre d'abus...alors il est où le problème ?! Il viens pas que de moi...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Bof, y'a souvent eu des réajustements.
Le truc, c'est que si tu partages ton IP avec mmmh... on va dire "quelqu'un", tu peux être considérée comme "cumularde", et voir ton compte débité d'autant (y'en a plein qu'on essayé de se créer deux comptes pour se bouler l'un-l'autre).
Voilà. Je pense que c'est de là que ça vient. 
Boulez-vous en privé, tranquillou à la maison, au plumard, mais pas sur les forums 

NB : j'émets une hypothèse, je n'en sais pas plus, hein...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai pas été très claire je le consens...
> 
> Une personne m'enlève 700 points d'un coup pour ne lui avoir rien fait; ni a lui ni a son "domaine" !
> Et meme si mon humour ne se fait pas comprendre par tous il y a des limites !!!
> ...



Ah, OK, j'avais pas bien compris...


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un carton a 700...



Un record ! De quoi te plains tu ? Tu viens de passer direct au statut de star... Fais toi confectionner une ceinture, comme le petit tailleur du conte, avec noté "700 d'un coup".

Pleure pas, lapin bleu : tes amis du bar sauront qui bouler.


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Boulez-vous en privé, tranquillou à la maison, au plumard, mais pas sur les forums
> 
> NB : j'émets une hypothèse, je n'en sais pas plus, hein...


 Ouh la on a du se bouler 2 fois en tout et pour tout depuis le debut (on prefere le boulage nature c'est vrai )
 Je pense pas que ça vienne de là...

 J'emet aussi mon hypothese tiens (puisqu'on m'as pas expliqué le geste):
 C'est un problème de phenomene non maitrisé qu'on punit avec des gens qu'on croit ptite gueule...


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un record ! De quoi te plains tu ? Tu viens de passer direct au statut de star... Fais toi confectionner une ceinture, comme le petit tailleur du conte, avec noté "700 d'un coup".
> 
> Pleure pas, lapin bleu : tes amis du bar sauront qui bouler.


 Je ne pleure pas je souleve un probleme 

 Je n'ai pas vocation de Jesus super star merci...et j'ai bien preciser que mes points je ne voulait pas les recuperer...mais allons y les 'grands', comme a la maternelle, on frappe ceux qu'on aime pas gratuitement


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

Bon, très bien, tu n'es pas une "petite gueule" (re SIC) et tu aimes les carottes, nous notons. On ne va pas y passer la nuit non plus : je suis sûr que tu as bien mieux à faire que de crier au scandale parce que tu as perdu quelques points verts et que le monde, dans son infinie tristesse, est injuste.

Cela aurait pu être pire. Tu aurais pu être prise dans le faisceau d'une voiture en chassant la nuit et passer à la casserole, nappée de sauce. Une main t'aurait trifouillée les entrailles avant que tu ne finisse, affreuse vision, les pattes en l'air sur la table. La vie de lapine n'est vraiment pas de tout repos.


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

m'en parle pas...j'ai évité une audi de justesse tout a l'heure...

 (c'est vrai cette nuit j'ai prevu de bouquiner l'autisme histoire de maitriser mon gamin,qui n'est pas de moi,donc je vous laisse en discutailler la bavette d'Aloyau en paix...)

 Merci Amok


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela aurait pu être pire. Tu aurais pu être prise dans le faisceau d'une voiture en chassant la nuit et passer à la casserole, nappée de sauce. Une main t'aurait trifouillée les entrailles avant que tu ne finisse, affreuse vision, les pattes en l'air sur la table. La vie de lapine n'est vraiment pas de tout repos.


Le conditionnel n'a rien à faire là-dedans   



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pleure pas je souleve un probleme


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à dool.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, OK, j'avais pas bien compris...


 Ben visiblement c'était pas mal quand-même, quel flair !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2004)

ou avez-vous mis mes 700 coups de boules rouges ?


----------



## Captain_X (3 Novembre 2004)

moi je boule qui je veux et avec l'ip que je veux merde au diktat


----------



## wappo (3 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui est pas cool avec le système "coup d'boule" c'est que des gens qui postent "peu" ont plus de points que ceux qui ont beaucoup plus de messages. A croire que le coup de boule est pour les anciens par les anciens, un genre de système entretenu, tu me boules, je te boule. J'vais me faire lyncher... ok je sors ----> []


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> moi je boule qui je veux et avec l'ip que je veux merde au diktat



Toi tu auras le droit de l'ouvrir quand tes coups de boules seront supérieurs à 1. En attendant, tu sors tes doigts de ton nez et tu vas finir ta soupe !


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

il est où le bouton bombzatomic?


----------



## Noire-tapine-dog (3 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> une seule personne m'as bouler rouge pour ce thread ! :hein: Un carton a 700...



C'est une descente d'admin... et encore te plaint pas elle a pas eu lieu à 6h00 du matin au saut du lit...   

Tu aurais du comprendre les usages ici, pour une lapine tu n'est pas rapide


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, qu'est-ce qu'il fait au Bar ce sujet ?


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

Noire-tapine-dog a dit:
			
		

> C'est une descente d'admin... et encore te plaint pas elle a pas eu lieu à 6h00 du matin au saut du lit...
> 
> Tu aurais du comprendre les usages ici, pour une lapine tu n'est pas rapide


 vo mieux une descente d'admin qu'une descente d'organes, surtout pour une lapine  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Y'a pas plus grave que la perte de coup de bouch ? euh je veux dire boule


----------



## cecil (4 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas plus grave que la perte de coup de bouch ? euh je veux dire boule



Moui : être adopté par Raquel et Trevor Ochmnonek (dixit DocEvil et Sonnyboy) et être obligé d'être le copain de jeu de Alf (dixit iMax) !!!










   :   :affraid:


----------



## rezba (4 Novembre 2004)

Noire-tapine-dog a dit:
			
		

> C'est une descente d'admin... et encore te plaint pas elle a pas eu lieu à 6h00 du matin au saut du lit...
> 
> Tu aurais du comprendre les usages ici, pour une lapine tu n'est pas rapide



Damned, un filleul mexicain de l'Amok...  

Dans les devoirs du parrain, y'avait apprentissage des règles et usages, parait-il.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Parceque...c'est quand meme bizarre...une seule personne m'as bouler rouge pour ce thread ! :hein: Un carton a 700...
> .



Je vais te bouler rouge et espérer que tu seras à moins 700.   
Je n'ai aucune idée du nombre de points qui disparaissent quand je coup de boule rouge.
Tiens moi au courant.   

Pauvre lapinoux, la vie est décidément trop cruelle.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te bouler rouge et espérer que tu seras à moins 700.
> Je n'ai aucune idée du nombre de points qui disparaissent quand je coup de boule rouge.
> Tiens moi au courant.
> 
> Pauvre lapinoux, la vie est décidément trop cruelle.


 Les coups rouges n'ont pas la même force que les verts ?


----------



## dool (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon va falloir aerer vos petits cerveaux a certains car je vois que la comprehension se fait difficile !

foguenne, boule moi encore rouge car y'a eu du vert qui est rentré pendant que j'etais pas là et du coup je sais pas a combien du boule... 
Je peut meme te dire, vu que tu sais a combien tu boule, de faire un leger calcul : je suis revenu a 26 donc a toi de compter le nombre necessaire....:hein:
(les autres je vous remercie meme si ça sert a rien, je le prend comme de la reflexion non bêtâ)

Meme les nouveaux membres parlent sans comprendre...
Quand vous aurez compris que ce ne sont pas mes points que je reclame on pourra discuter...
Sauf que là vous detourner le probleme par des railleries, que j'attendais forcement en postant, et ce pareceque ça vous fais chier d'avouer qu'il y a eu faute de votre part !
Une punition sans explication, quelqu'elle soit, est une connerie ... 

Je sais qu'il y a plus grave, moi je parle juste pour les suivants qui ne vivent que par leur mon macgéen...perso les injustices sociales j'en vit tous les jours, la discrimination de la difference j'y fais face au quotidien, je suis meme assez maso pour bosser dedans  ... du merite j'en ai a fournir ailleur, de reputation virtuelle j'en ai pas besoin pour survivre....

Sur ce, je vous laisse parler dans le vide, et quand un neurone poussera je pourrai cligner de l'oeil par là.

PS : essayer de renover l'humour car pomper les jeux de mots sur les plus grands ça gache leurs effets


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Novembre 2004)

Minou, avec ses grandes oreilles bleues, il est pas content...

Il est victime d'une injustice....

Quelle horreur !!!!

Moi j'comprends pas, c'est la première fois que je lis un tel message !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La vie de lapine n'est vraiment pas de tout repos.


 Oui d'ailleurs a ce propos, est ce que quelqu'un a de la pomade?





 ------------> x  je suis là


----------



## Niconemo (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais bêtement que quand on allais trop loin on fermais le thread ; que quand on allait vraiment trop loin on été banni... maintenant je sais que quand on rigole trop au énième degré on est fusillé !


 Hum... C'est quand même toi qui dramatisais, non ? Tu plaçais quand même la perte de quelques points inutiles et immérités (de ton aveu) au dessus du bannissement des forums !

Rappelez-moi quelle est la fonction de ces petites pastille valda... j'ai un gros doute...
Rappelez-moi aussi combien d'années on a survécu sans ici...

Si tu ne veux pas des réponses à 2 balles, tu sais bien que ce n'est pas dans le bar qu'il faut poster, ailleurs les modo sont plus "cruels" (mais on gagne moins de carrés verts, c'est vrai  )

Bon. J'arrête de parler tout seul.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ------------> x  je suis là


t'es anal toi


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

mieux vaut être anal qu'anal, fat et bête non ?


hi hi hi je sens que ça vient


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Change pas de main


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucune idée du nombre de points qui disparaissent quand je coup de boule rouge.
> Tiens moi au courant.


Alors là je suis déçu   la recherche , bordel, la recherche   suce-été expliqué dès l'apparition du coup de boule   la honte là, la honte


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2004)

Bande de nases, va !!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut être anal qu'anal, fat et bête non ?
> 
> 
> hi hi hi je sens que ça vient


merde il post plus con que moi !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Change pas de main


on disait anal, révise ta géo


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bande de nases, va !!!


 Manque plus que thebig et le compte y est 
 D'ailleurs, où qu'il est thebig? (le premier qui repond DTC aura a faire a moi! )


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde il post plus *con* que moi !


 un comble pour un anal non ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon va falloir aerer vos petits cerveaux a certains car je vois que la comprehension se fait difficile !
> 
> foguenne, boule moi encore rouge car y'a eu du vert qui est rentré pendant que j'etais pas là et du coup je sais pas a combien du boule...
> Je peut meme te dire, vu que tu sais a combien tu boule, de faire un leger calcul : je suis revenu a 26 donc a toi de compter le nombre necessaire....:hein:
> ...


cherche pas de justification, c'est un peu macbidouille icii parfois   (bon jp, pousse toi je dois sortir très vite là )


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on disait anal, révise ta géo


 Ben faut dire qu'on commence a ete nombreux dans ce thread, pas facile de s'y retrouver.
 Quelqu'un peut ralumer la lumière?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un comble pour un anal non ?


'tain, il me devance !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un comble pour un anal non ?


 décidément, ça vole haut les jeux de mots ce matin


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, il me devance !


 Normal tu es s....


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> décidément, ça vole haut les jeux de mots ce matin


c'est parcequ'on a la tête dans le cul :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est parcequ'on a la tête dans le cul :rateau:


 Mouarf


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, il me devance !


pendant que tu recules   :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pendant que tu recules   :rose:


 Pouir en revenir au sujet:

 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nephou."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pendant que tu recules   :rose:


 Comment veux-tu, comme veux-tu que je ...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Et moi j'ai "Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message."


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pouir en revenir au sujet:
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nephou."





			
				Mais cette machine dans ma tête / Machine sourde et tempête / Mais cette machine dans ma tête / Leitmotiv a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."



du coup je vais bouler dool (du jura ?) qui s'en fout.

[edit]
j'ai déjà trop donné !!! ben ça alors
[/edit]


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pendant que tu recules   :rose:


stop j'en peux plus


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que thebig et le compte y est
> D'ailleurs, où qu'il est thebig? (le premier qui repond DTC aura a faire a moi! )


DTC ???


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> DTC ???


  J'en etais sur! Ca marche mieux qu'un hapeau ce DTC 









  Un de moins!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en etais sur! Ca marche mieux qu'un hapeau ce DTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Moi je sais, moi je sais!


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en etais sur! Ca marche mieux qu'un hapeau ce DTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loupé 

Et pis DTC quand on parle d'anal je trouve ca bien ciblé nan ??


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

macinside for admin


















nan je plaisante


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

[mode Tarik Ramadan on]Je suis pour un moratoire sur les coups de boule rouge...[mode Tarik Ramadan off]

... je sors.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [mode Tarik Ramadan on]Je suis pour un moratoire sur les coups de boule rouge...[mode Tarik Ramadan off]
> 
> ... je sors.


hé v'nez tous voir y a webo qu'est bourré


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2004)

Déjà bu


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé v'nez tous voir y a webo qu'est bourré



Non, il est juste fatigué... après avoir fêté toute la nuit...  :hosto:  :hosto:  :modo: 

... je ressors.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est juste fatigué... après avoir fêté toute la nuit...  :hosto:  :hosto:  :modo:
> 
> ... je ressors.


ah ? toi aussi ? saloperie de soirée de faculté   ah tiens le phone de l'allemande de 1m88  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ? toi aussi ? saloperie de soirée de faculté   ah tiens le phone de l'allemande de 1m88  :love:



Contacte-moi par MP...   Echange de bons procédés...  :love: T'as raison, l'allemande...  «Bonwar, nous allons nous coucher...»


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

Et moi qui fais plus de sport...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Ah un mail viend d'arriver, guytan se serait inscrit dans un club de foot


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Ce thread c'est pour faire remonter quoi sur macgay ?
:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé v'nez tous voir y a webo qu'est bourré



Les messages blessants n'ont rien à faire ici.  Si tu veux te lacher, tu le fais par message privé.  Foguenne


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2004)

j'avais pourtant chaussé mes crampons...    



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## rezba (4 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rezba a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



c'est pas encore l'heure.......sauf pour les petits vieux !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, dool a eu des réponses, on ferme.

pour le petit lapin bleu, la prochaine fois, si tu as une plainte à adresser, tu peux aller voir ici. 

Si tu n'es pas un vrai lapin bleu. (j'ai comme un doute, pas sur le bleu, sur le lapin) tu peux aussi t'adresser ici.


----------

